# Anglerdemo 2.1: Rheinischer Fischereiverband jagt wieder DAFV vor sich her....



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli








*Anglerdemo 2.1: Rheinischer Fischereiverband jagt wieder DAFV vor sich her....​*

Bekanntermaßen hat ja der DAFV bei der Anglerdemo 2.0 komplett versagt. 
Ein  - nicht erkennbarer - Geschäftsführer Seggelke war anwesend, kein Shirt wies darauf hin, dass er vom oder für den DAFV anwesend war. 

Während er ja kurz zuvor an einem Werbelauf einer großen Firma mit 3 seiner DAFV-Kollegen (ich vermute, bezahlt vom DAFV, also von Anglerkohle) aufgelaufen war in voller DAFV-Montur:	
DAFV: Einfach mal laufen lassen..... 

Man sieht also, was dem DAFV wirklich wichtig ist - Angler und Angeln ist es augenscheinlich nicht.

Das dachten wohl auch die Jungs vom Rheinischen Fischereiverband, welche die Anglerdemo sowohl finanziell wie ideell UND als Sargträger auf der Demo unterstützten!

Denn während  man vom DAFV wie üblich nix hört, machte der Rheinische Fischereiverband öffentlich, dass dem DAFV ein Vorschlag gemacht wurde, wie er die Angler und die Jungs von der Anglerdemo unterstützen könnte.

*Denn die Organisatoren der Anglerdemo fragten nach, ob nicht der DAFV es mit organisieren könne, dass ein Bootskonvoi, bestehend aus mindestens einem Boot jedes im DAFV organisierten Landesverbandes auf der Spree, vorbei am Kanzleramt ziehen könne, um gegen die Angelverbote in den AWZ von Nord- und Ostsee zu demonstrieren.
*
Dies machte der Rheinische Fischereiverband nun öffentlich:
Kommt bald Anglerdemo 2.1.?


Diesem Satz aus dem Artikel kann ich mich dabei nur anschliessen:


> _Das wäre mal eine Demonstration der Einigkeit und ein Zeichen nach Außen. Wäre klasse, wenn dieses hinbekommen würde._



Glauben tu ich aber nicht dran, nach meinen  Infos haben die Organisatoren bis dato keine Antwort vom DAFV erhalten.

Wir werden sehen und beobachten.

Und loben den Rheinischen Fischereiverband, der dies öffentlich gemacht hat, um den DAFV und die bei ihm organisierten Landes- und Spezialverbände zum Jagen zu tragen..

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.1: Rheinischer Fischereiverband jagt wieder DAFV vor sich her....*

Das wird spannend, ob und was da nun vom DAFV kommt - guter Schachzug ;-))


----------



## Ørret (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.1: Rheinischer Fischereiverband jagt wieder DAFV vor sich her....*

Da kommt nix...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.1: Rheinischer Fischereiverband jagt wieder DAFV vor sich her....*

das wär dann nur noch peinlich...........


----------



## Kolja Kreder (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.1: Rheinischer Fischereiverband jagt wieder DAFV vor sich her....*

Doch natürlich kommt da was. Frau Dr. H-K will doch ab jetzt liefern!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.1: Rheinischer Fischereiverband jagt wieder DAFV vor sich her....*

muaha ;-))))))))))))))))))

Manchmal bewundere ich Deinen (schwarzen) Humor ;-)))


----------



## Franky (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.1: Rheinischer Fischereiverband jagt wieder DAFV vor sich her....*

Soso... Ab jetzt... Soso... Hört hört......


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.1: Rheinischer Fischereiverband jagt wieder DAFV vor sich her....*

Auch passend hier:


Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Wir  wurden gestern des Öfteren gefragt, wie wir unsere Sargträger  ausgewählt haben. Das war relativ einfach. Wir haben sämtliche Verbände,  die uns ihre Unterstützung vor Ort zugesichert hatten, angeschrieben  und Sargträger gesucht.
> Letztendlich hat sich aus den erfolgten Rückmeldungen die Aufstellung ergeben.
> 
> 1. Fehmarnangler.net
> ...



*Denn wer war da nicht dabei?*

Rüschtüsch:
*DAFV!!!!!
*
(und LSFV-SH, LAV-MeckPomm etc.)


----------



## Anglerdemo (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.1: Rheinischer Fischereiverband jagt wieder DAFV vor sich her....*

Ideen haben wir genug! Zur Zeit laufen unsere Planungen ja bereits für Anglerdemo 3.0, unabhängig von unseren ersten Gedanken zu einer Aktion in Berlin.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.1: Rheinischer Fischereiverband jagt wieder DAFV vor sich her....*

Ihr macht das schon..!!

Ihr müsst ja auch - DAFV und Konsorten machen ja nix!!


----------



## Ørret (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.1: Rheinischer Fischereiverband jagt wieder DAFV vor sich her....*

Doch die machen was...die stellen dem Meeressymposium ihre Flunderbroschüre vor#q#q#q
Als ob die Wissenschaftler dort nicht wüssten was ne Flunder ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.1: Rheinischer Fischereiverband jagt wieder DAFV vor sich her....*

ok - falsch ausgedrückt, SORRY..
Hätte richtig heissen müsssen:
*Machen NIX Sinnvolles oder Positives *für Angler und Angeln...
:g:g:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.1: Rheinischer Fischereiverband jagt wieder DAFV vor sich her....*

Der Rheinische Fischereiverband hat den Artikel entfernt.
Anscheinend will man sich wieder beim DAFV einschleimen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.1: Rheinischer Fischereiverband jagt wieder DAFV vor sich her....*

Siehe auch:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4681806#post4681806


----------



## kati48268 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.1: Rheinischer Fischereiverband jagt wieder DAFV vor sich her....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Rheinische Fischereiverband hat den Artikel entfernt.
> Anscheinend will man sich wieder beim DAFV einschleimen.


|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Vermutlich haben Leute aus Berlin und anderen LVs die Bude kräftig geschüttelt...

Der Rheinische Landesfischereiverband mausert sich.
er tritt immer wieder mit mutigen und richtigen Aktionen in Erscheinung,
kippt aber (noch?) zu häufig wieder um.
Bleibt standhaft, Leute.
Am Ende werden euch nicht nur die Herzen der Angler,
sondern auch ihre Beitragsgelder zufliegen.


----------

